# Zod Bad'un - Death Skull Rebel Nob



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

One of my next editions for the Death Skull Reblion: Zod Bad'un (The blue renegade) and his faithful boss pole carrying snotling:










Some profile shots of Zod:










And his carrier:










I did the seperate boss pole carrier as I didn't like the idea of a boss pole being attached to Zod - only minor alteration I did with Zod was to remove his hand with the rod and replaced it with a pincer claw from Inquisitor somewhere if memory serves.

The banner carrier is a snotling with it's spear clipped off to the hand, a fantasy skeleton spear clipped at the and and below the point (turned upside down as to make it look like the metal shaft has been wrapped to the wooden shaft) with a knot from an ork arm that had a bandage wrapped around it. Then last but not least - some plasticard for the glyph with a small piece of spear shaft to look like the front of the screw and the back end coming from the bottom of the one choppa - a dash of green stuff to make the cloth stretch over the pin used to enshure that the shaft stays put and a slight mound for the little snotter to stand on from the left over green stuff, then covered with rough sand.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice. I was always a fan of the Red Gobbo model.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

that's pretty cool, he looks like a pirate to me all you need is the hat  the boss pole carrier is different too.


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks - due to the nature of the army it tends to drive me to major and minor conversions for kicks and inspiration


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks pretty cool man! I love that fig, and your paint job is a great start!! I think you should add a few highlights on that coat of a lighter blue to bring it more to life! Are those sunglasses or his eyes? Great work so far have some rep!


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

@HorusReborn - Hmmm... I am not too good with the "high lighting" as of yet - would have to try a mixture of ice blue and skull white to get a lighter blue than the current batch...

The "sun glasses" are night vision goggles 

Thanks for the +rep - much obliged


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

ya know what? I think the day I had today really blurred my vision with what I was looking at, and I wasn't really paying attention. I like what you've got, I can see the highlights on the figure the more I look... never mind! Well done!


----------



## tekhammer (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the coat as is. It looks like stonewashed denim. 

cool fig.


----------

